# Both books of the STRIKE Trilogy are FREE today!



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

My book, STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY, is free today (Saturday, March 30th)! It is a young adult fantasy novel, about a teenage superhero.

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG

Here's the description:

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.


----------



## danaargot (Jan 26, 2012)

That looks very cool!


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a fun novel! Congrats!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Charlie, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, danaargot and cheriereich!  It's exciting to finally have my book available...I'm working now on finding an artist to make a new cover, as I think I underestimated it's importance in sales...


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

Update:  STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is FREE today


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

Update:  STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is $0.99 for the next three days (Feb 15th-17th)


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

Update:

STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY will be FREE today and tomorrow! (Tuesday, March 20th and Wednesday, March 21st)

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_1

And here's the synopsis:

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.

Full of action and humor, STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is the perfect novel for anyone who loves a good adventure.

Thanks everyone!

Charlie


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

Update:

STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is FREE for Kindle today! (Saturday, April 14th)

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_1

And here's the synopsis:

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.

Full of action and humor, STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is the perfect novel for anyone who loves a good adventure.

Thanks everyone!

Charlie


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

My YA fantasy STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is free for a few more hours today! (Saturday, May 19th)

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-Sky-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327191477&sr=8-2

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.

Full of action and humor, STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is the perfect novel for anyone who loves a good adventure.


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

Update:

STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY will be FREE today and tomorrow! (Tuesday, June 26th and Wednesday, June 27th)

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/ref=dp_return_1?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

Thanks, everyone!

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.

Full of action and humor, STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is the perfect novel for anyone who loves a good adventure.

Charlie


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

Update: STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is free today! (Saturday, June 21st)

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG

Book One of the STRIKE Trilogy

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.

Full of action and humor, STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is the perfect novel for anyone who loves a good adventure.


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

UPDATE: My young adult fantasy novel STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is free today! (Tuesday, August 14th) Thanks, everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.

Full of action and humor, STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is the perfect novel for anyone who loves a good adventure.


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

UPDATE: My young adult fantasy novel STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is free today! (Tuesday, October 2nd) Thanks, everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.

Full of action and humor, STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is the perfect novel for anyone who loves a good adventure.


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

My young adult fantasy novel STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is free today and tomorrow! (Wednesday, October 17th and Thursday, October 18th) Thanks, everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.

Full of action and humor, STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is the perfect novel for anyone who loves a good adventure.


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

Books 1 and 2 of the STRIKE trilogy are both free for Kindle today! (YA fantasy) (Tuesday, November 20th) Thanks, everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/ref=la_B006R0GNX0_1_2_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1353414059&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Daybreaker-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B009O3NMTU/ref=la_B006R0GNX0_1_1_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1353413723&sr=1-1

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.

Full of action and humor, the STRIKE trilogy is the perfect series for anyone who loves a good adventure.


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

My young adult fantasy novel STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is free today! (Saturday, December 8th) Thanks, everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG

BOOK ONE OF THE STRIKE TRILOGY

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.

Full of action and humor, STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is the perfect novel for anyone who loves a good adventure.


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

Books 1 and 2 of the STRIKE trilogy are both free for Kindle today! (YA fantasy) (Thursday, December 27th) Thanks, everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/ref=la_B006R0GNX0_1_2_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1353414059&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Daybreaker-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B009O3NMTU/ref=la_B006R0GNX0_1_1_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1353413723&sr=1-1

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.

Full of action and humor, the STRIKE trilogy is the perfect series for anyone who loves a good adventure.


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

FREE today--Both books of the YA fantasy STRIKE Trilogy are free today! (And click on the link to see their awesome new covers!)

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.

Full of action and humor, the STRIKE trilogy is the perfect series for anyone who loves a good adventure.

Book 1: http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG/ref=la_B006R0GNX0_1_2_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1353414059&sr=1-2"

book 2: http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Daybreaker-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B009O3NMTU/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

My young adult fantasy novel STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is free today! (Tuesday, March 19th) Thanks, everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG

BOOK ONE OF THE STRIKE TRILOGY

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.

Full of action and humor, STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY is the perfect novel for anyone who loves a good adventure.


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

My book, STRIKE: THE HERO FROM THE SKY, is free today (Saturday, March 30th)! It is a young adult fantasy novel, about a teenage superhero.

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG

Here's the description:

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

Both books of the YA fantasy STRIKE Trilogy are free today! (Tuesday, June 18th)

http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Hero-STRIKE-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B006ZE6FDG

Tobin Lloyd's life is perfect: he's a senior at Bridgton High, he's one of the funniest kids in school, and his only worry is whether or not his latest prank is going to result in yet another detention.

But when he wakes up in the world of Capricious, a place where superheroes are real and attacks by super-villains are just another hassle of living in the city, all of that changes. Suddenly, Tobin's last year of high school is not going as he expected.

Far from home and pretty sure he's gone insane, Tobin must join a strange group of companions (including a beer-drinking dog and a genius, three-foot-tall robot) as he desperately tries to find a way back to Earth. However, that may be even harder than Tobin knows: a mysterious super-villain named Vincent Harris has big plans for the planet Earth&#8230;and Tobin is the only person standing in his way.

A carefree, C-student class clown is the world's last hope? Yikes.


----------

